# Detailing News- Detailer Domain Hyrdosilex Recharge



## WHIZZER

HydroSilex Recharge

We received the HydroSilex Recharge a little while ago and all I can say is it's incredible! If you are looking for a super easy and quick way to get your car protected this is what I feel is the best way to do it.

It's hard to compare this to anything out there because it's so versatile. It's a hybrid of sorts, it's as easy to use as a detail spray but has the traits and strengths of products like Reload, Brilliant Shine, Polymer Net Shield, Cure, Wet Coat, Wash Coat, SiFinish, and many others. What's funny is where most other manufacturers have two products or even three, HydroSilex Recharge has condensed the two or three into 1 product!

The HydroSilex Recharge will save you time and provide results.

Now if you love waxing your car or pulling out your orbital polisher to lay down your favorite sealant or wax, this is not the product for you.









Where we see this product:
Early adopter - diy guy - that loves everything about a coating but doesn't want the fuss of the potential risks involved of a coating.
diy or pro that wants to take some time off his routine maintenance
for pros - an easy, efficient, effective way to protect customers' cars

What the manufacturer says:
HydroSilex is the first "professional" coating that doesn't need a professional to do the install. The simplicity of the installation makes HydroSilex into the perfect coating for the DIY.

Once applied HydroSilex cures into a durable transparent ceramic layer on top of the substrate. The new top layer adds shine and protects the substrate from getting in contact with contaminants, UV, minor scratches and other harmful chemicals.

HYDROSILEX Recharge - As a maintanence Spray

Ceramic coatings will not perform as promised unless they are cared for. HydroSilex is the perfect product for your already installed proffesional coating.









Let's get all the questions out of the way, these were some of the questions these came to mind when we were testing the product out.......

IS THIS THE SAME AS AN ACTUAL COATING?
Recharge is engineered to be used as both a maintenance coating for traditional coated surfaces or as a stand-alone protection. It works with any coating brand to help maintain gloss, self-cleaning, UV protection and slick surface feel. As a stand-alone, it also provides those features.

WHAT DOES HYDROSILEX RECHARGE PROTECT AGAINST?
HydroSilex Recharge creates an extremely slick surface which serves as a repellent from environmental contaminants, while providing UV protection against fading.

IS HYDROSILEX RECHARGE RESISTANT TO SCRATCHES?
HydroSilex Recharge is a ceramic-based coating, it is not designed to resist scratches like a conventional glass coating.

WHAT CAN IT BE USED ON?
HydroSilex Recharge can be used on virtually any surface. It can be applied to bare metal, stainless steel, aluminum, glass, plastic, wood, fiberglass, stone, marble tiles, automotive paint, gel coats and more.

HOW IS IT APPLIED?
HydroSilex Recharge is extremely easy to use! It's as easy as spray on and wipe/rinse off. Unlike other maintenance coatings that only have one method of application. HydroSilex Recharge can be applied numerous ways. It can be applied using both wet and dry methods. Refer to our "How to Install" section for instructions on each method of application

CAN HYDROSILEX RECHARGE BE APPLIED USING A FOAM CANNON?
Yes, it can be applied using the recommended mixing ratio for application with a foam cannon. Mix 1 ounce of Recharge in a typical 32oz foam cannon bottle, with water. For a heavier application, simply pour Recharge into the foam cannon bottle, then apply. Pour any unused product back into Recharge bottle when finished.

DOES HYDROSILEX RECHARGE GIVE HYDROPHOBIC PROPERTIES AND SELF-CLEANING EFFECT?
By design, HydroSilex Recharge gives instant hydrophobic effect upon contact. Because it is engineered to be applied wet, the surface can be exposed to water immediately. Yes, HydroSilex Recharge creates a slick surface that is extremely hydrophobic and thus creating a self-cleaning surface that requires less maintenance.

HOW LONG DOES IT LAST?
HydroSilex Recharge can last from 6 to 8 months, but will last indefinitely longer if used routinely as it was designed. The product is designed to be layered, so the more often it is used, the longer the durability and effect.

DOES IT PROTECT SURFACES FROM OXIDATION AND FADING?
Yes, HydroSilex provides protection against oxidation and fading from UV exposure.

CAN I USE RECHARGE ON A CLEAR BRA?
Yes, HydroSilex Recharge is great for use on Paint Protection Film as those products do not have built in protection against UV exposure. It will help keep those surfaces easy to clean by creating a slick barrier, without the common build up by waxes and sealants on the edges of the film.


----------



## Philb1965

Sounds like a great product. Does anyone sell it?


----------



## ted11

where and how much does it cost


----------



## WHIZZER

ted11 said:


> where and how much does it cost


Investigating at the moment


----------



## rubberducky1957

I'm liking the look of this if it performs as claimed Whizzer but there's a fundamental flaw in your review. The paintwork on your blue M2 would probably look great coated in goose fat never mind the latest rapid sealant....


----------



## mrbig1

rubberducky1957 said:


> I'm liking the look of this if it performs as claimed Whizzer but there's a fundamental flaw in your review. The paintwork on your blue M2 would probably look great coated in goose fat never mind the latest rapid sealant....


It is not Whizzer's review though it may look that way.
He has taken this and sharing from Detailer's Domain which is based in USA.
I suppose this product is sourced and Detailer's Domain probably acquired some sort of exclusive distribution right.

All in all intersting product indeed.


----------



## WHIZZER

Looks like we may have a sample coming over !


----------



## rubberducky1957

mrbig1 said:


> It is not Whizzer's review though it may look that way.
> He has taken this and sharing from Detailer's Domain which is based in USA.
> I suppose this product is sourced and Detailer's Domain probably acquired some sort of exclusive distribution right.
> 
> All in all intersting product indeed.


Yeah, did realise, "clear bra" was a dead giveaway but thought there was a bit of mix n match in there. Cheers


----------



## gar1380

can you get this in the uk now or is it still coming from the usa


----------



## Jack R

Is this available yet, wouldn’t mind trying it?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

looking forward to trying this


----------



## adchesney

Any update on availability in UK?


----------

